

Information Underload - dskhatri
http://hello-robot.com/blog/?p=9

======
yan
I got a chumby (chumby.com) as a gift for this new years and it does a great
job at keeping me up to date with the weather, news, stock quotes, facebook
and other random data while I'm barely getting out of bed.

I save a lot of time now that I am not tempted to turn on my computer in the
morning.

